# Rates around the IBEW



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Im curious as to what some of the rates are across the nation.For JIW,and what your local work dues are and your quarterly dues are?
Ill go first,In the envolope is $46 per hour and are work dues are 3.5%
Our quarterly dues are $90.
The total package costs $70 per hour.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

This information is available on the IBEW site other than the quarterly dues which my local does not have.


----------

